# About the Tea Party



## CandySlice (Apr 14, 2011)

I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.

I also see the 'fat, lazy' as just about all of us that have been cruising along for several generations letting the Government run itself while we reaped the benefits. But something has gone terribly wrong there in the last few decades, hasn't it? And it's not just Democrats, and it's not just Republicans and it's not just corporations and it's not just a shaky infrastructure, is it? It's all of us that have stood by while others that did not have our country's best interest at heart have been given full head to do as they wish, politicians from both parties that have passed laws without looking down the road at the possible complications and ramifications or doing so. And why? BECAUSE WE WEREN'T WATCHING.

Well,  now a small faction of people that remember when this country was great have gotten a platform and a voice. That is always scary to the leaches because they don't want to let go of their fat host. But  the host has been drained almost dry and they'll fall off while the rest of us try to revive it.


That bunch of guys that dumped all the Tetley in the Boston Harbor were a disorganized bunch of rabble too. Never judge anything by it's first reincarnation. And never underestimate the common man when you stir him up. After all, the Boston Tea Partiers were just pissed off  over a breakfast beverage.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 14, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vrXJ5-EuoE]YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe![/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 14, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> 
> also see the 'fat, lazy' as just about all of us that have been cruising along for several generations letting the Government run itself while we reaped the benefits. But something has gone terribly wrong there in the last few decades, hasn't it? And it's not just Democrats, and it's not just Republicans and it's not just corporations and it's not just a shaky infrastructure, is it? It's all of us that have stood by while others that did not have our country's best interest at heart have been given full head to do as they wish, politicians from both parties that have passed laws without looking down the road at the possible complications and ramifications or doing so. And why? BECAUSE WE WEREN'T WATCHING.
> 
> ...



And, consistent with that thought, I was surprised to find that Jack Cafferty, a voice on the Left from CNN, said the following:

"FROM CNN's Jack Cafferty:

For those who thought the Tea Party was a passing fad, it might be time to reconsider:

For starters, it seems like the Tea Partiers may be among the only people in Washington who are serious about reining in government spending.

While Democrats and Republicans talk... and talk... and talk about cutting spending and reducing our skyrocketing deficits and $14 trillion national debt, some in the Tea Party have real solutions."
Cafferty File: Tell Jack how you really feel Blog Archive - Tea Party the answer to cutting govt. spending? « - CNN.com Blogs


Too bad that the dolt just below the OP can't see beyond party designation.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 14, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe!



Truthseeker, I get it, they are a funny bunch of folks right now. But the end of the world? I doubt it. Just looks to me like a bunch of folks, older folks mostly, that like to wear their uniforms and have themselves heard.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 14, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...




People like that don't usually look past the surface of most anything. It's one of the reasons we are where we are today.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 14, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Tea Party Idiots Exposed By Boston Globe!
> ...



I think they are afraid of the ever changing world and it makes them uncomfortable. I agree with a lot of their gripes but you can't be getting welfare from the government and blasting Obama health care.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 14, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...




When did we establish anyone was getting welfare from the Gov't?? I was talking about the tea party.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 14, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



My vid was about the tea party, did you watch it?


----------



## kiwiman127 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think the next political force will be something that represents Main Street America ala the Middle Class.  As of late there has been alot of stirring within that demographic as they are finally getting a clue that they have been left behind economically.
Based on the agenda of the Tea Party, I'd say they are tools for Corporate America, who has been abusing the working middle class for over three decades.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 14, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



Honestly, no I didn't. I've seen them before and it didn't look especially compelling. I will correct that now so give me a min.

Okay, let me say this about that. It looks to me like the only thing NOT covered by Obamacare is working hard and busting your ass.  Is that really that guys first name??


----------



## 1947bubba (Apr 14, 2011)

the so called tea-party should be stronger, we need all the help we can get in washington. this last budget deal for 38billion is actually 350 million, dont you get tired of being lied to.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwiman127 said:


> I think the next political force will be something that represents Main Street America ala the Middle Class.  As of late there has been alot of stirring within that demographic as they are finally getting a clue that they have been left behind economically.
> Based on the agenda of the Tea Party, I'd say they are tools for Corporate America, who has been abusing the working middle class for over three decades.





That's an interesting thought Kiwi. Maybe that's what the Tea Party will wind up being.


----------



## Wiseacre (Apr 27, 2011)

The big question to me about the TP is whether they get too involved in social issues to the point where their primary focus on debt and deficits and the role of gov't is diminished.   Are they going to get wrapped around the axle on stuff like Planned Parenthood and NPR, cuz then their political force begins to wane.

I am so glad these people stood up and started speaking their mind.   Otherwise we'd have one group of progressives following another and spending money like crazy until the stuff hits the fan.   Yeah, they ain't polished or politically savvy, but they have changed the focus of debate in this country on what the gov't can or should do and how to pay for it.   And that's a good thing no matter who you are or what you believe.


----------



## Cuyo (Apr 27, 2011)

The 'Tea Party' will look as silly as a rainbow afro wig in a few years.  They're basically political malcontents - Not a whole lot more.  I don't even understand what exactly it is they're trying to accomplish anymore.  The overwhelming mantra (besides 'Obama sucks') seems to be "Cut taxes_ and_ balance the budget."  I can't think of a suitable analogy for such an overwhelming intellectual disconnect.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 28, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> The big question to me about the TP is whether they get too involved in social issues to the point where their primary focus on debt and deficits and the role of gov't is diminished.   Are they going to get wrapped around the axle on stuff like Planned Parenthood and NPR, cuz then their political force begins to wane.
> 
> I am so glad these people stood up and started speaking their mind.   Otherwise we'd have one group of progressives following another and spending money like crazy until the stuff hits the fan.   Yeah, they ain't polished or politically savvy, but they have changed the focus of debate in this country on what the gov't can or should do and how to pay for it.   And that's a good thing no matter who you are or what you believe.




I cannot see the downside of people actually taking an interest in their government no matter what they call themselves. It's about time we started watching these nimrods that have been running roughshod over this country for decades, allowed to do as they wish without consulting anybody but their money men.
Like I said,  they are clumsy and clownish at this point (the tea partiers) and I doubt 20 years from now they willl be able to look back on their roots and see a clear path to where they are at that time. Lots of twists and turns, power struggles and power grabs ahead for these people but I just find it comforting to know there are still people out there that want to stop the madness a little bit.

As for fearing the future,  as one guy mentioned, who wouldn't fear a future like the one most of us see in front of us?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 28, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> The 'Tea Party' will look as silly as a rainbow afro wig in a few years.  They're basically political malcontents - Not a whole lot more.  I don't even understand what exactly it is they're trying to accomplish anymore.  The overwhelming mantra (besides 'Obama sucks') seems to be "Cut taxes_ and_ balance the budget."  I can't think of a suitable analogy for such an overwhelming intellectual disconnect.



I agree.

I mean.........if they cut your pay (i.e. taxes to the government), yeah.....you've got to cut your household budget somewhere.

However..........if you lose your job and have no income (i.e. taxes), no matter how much you cut, you'll never be able to do anything like eat, pay rent and utilities.

Cutting taxes is a lot like cutting the governments paycheck.  Only trouble is, many of the GOP are looking to EXPAND government in stuff like drug testing welfare recepients and the like.

Do you know how much drug testing costs?  It ain't cheap, just ask the Armed Forces.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 28, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> 
> I also see the 'fat, lazy' as just about all of us that have been cruising along for several generations letting the Government run itself while we reaped the benefits. But something has gone terribly wrong there in the last few decades, hasn't it? And it's not just Democrats, and it's not just Republicans and it's not just corporations and it's not just a shaky infrastructure, is it? It's all of us that have stood by while others that did not have our country's best interest at heart have been given full head to do as they wish, politicians from both parties that have passed laws without looking down the road at the possible complications and ramifications or doing so. And why? BECAUSE WE WEREN'T WATCHING.
> 
> ...



I can dig it, cool post.

Let me guess some anti-teapartier already came in and said "they are all racist cause obama is black"  LOL.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 28, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...



Real solutions or simple solutions to complex issues?  I see the latter; real solutions require complex and critical thinking to anticipate what are the intended and what may be the unintended consequences of an action.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Apr 29, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



The problem is our government is spending too much money in general.

The tea parties say cut the spending across the board, eliminate programs, bring troops home, and keep the tax burdens low to deal with it.  

How is that not a real solution to the problem of overspending?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 29, 2011)

No, the problem with the economy right now is that they didn't let Jr.'s tax cuts expire.  Wanna know why they were set up for 10 years?  To see if they worked.  Thus far, they haven't.


----------



## Wiseacre (Apr 29, 2011)

About those Bush tax cuts, the economy did pretty well until the recession hit, so I'd say they worked.   To suggest as some do that those cuts had something to do with the recession itself is hard to believe, I see no logic to that.   There were a whole lot of factors involved with the recession, but the tax cuts were not one of them, unless somebody has a convincing argument to the contrary.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> Too bad that the dolt just below the OP can't see beyond party designation.



Plus that 'dolt' is infamous for having NEVER found anything to commend about anybody on the right, about anything conservative, or anything of traditional values.  You can scour any crowd and find a few folks who will make statements that, most especially pulled out of context, will make them look foolish.  Almost all comical 'man on the street' interviews do just that and can make any group look like it is made up of total idiots.

I think honest people recognize that for what it actually is.

This video for instance was set up and staged with actors:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4mgH0cyOFc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4mgH0cyOFc[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > The 'Tea Party' will look as silly as a rainbow afro wig in a few years.  They're basically political malcontents - Not a whole lot more.  I don't even understand what exactly it is they're trying to accomplish anymore.  The overwhelming mantra (besides 'Obama sucks') seems to be "Cut taxes_ and_ balance the budget."  I can't think of a suitable analogy for such an overwhelming intellectual disconnect.
> ...



You're joking right?  The government has seen it's greatest expansion in budget, deficits, AND growth of government in history in the last two years and you focus on the GOP wanting to expand government?

It is true, however, that since Teddy Roosevelt, both Democrats and Republicans have been chiseling away at the controls on government the Constitution was intended to furnish and both have steadily and relentlessly increased the size, scope, and power of the federal government and adding to the national debt while steadily and relentlessly taking away rights, choices, options, and opportunities from the people.

The only serious difference between the two parties is that the GOP generally does it a bit more slowly than do the Democrats.

The Tea Party has taken them both on and gives neither any more credit than it deserves and demands that both clean up their act to balance the budget without taking more from the people, start paying down the debt, and returning the system to the Founders intent that it would be the people, not an increasingly totalitarian government, that would have the power.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 29, 2011)

Exactly what rights have been taken away Foxfyre?

Because, if you're referring to the Patriot Act, that was done under Jr.  Also, the creation of Homeland Security.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Exactly what rights have been taken away Foxfyre?
> 
> Because, if you're referring to the Patriot Act, that was done under Jr.  Also, the creation of Homeland Security.



Just off the top of my head (and I wasn't even thinking about the Patriot Act and even if I was, I don't give a damn which President or what party is in charge) just some of the rights we have lost:

The right to use certain terms in public without fear of retaliation from government figures.
The right to use the lightbulbs we prefer.
The right to drive the kind of car we want to drive.
The right to regulate our local schools the way we want.
The right to not be subject to authoritarian government in matters of healthcare and various other assorted issues.
The right to refuse services to people who should not be entitled to them.
The right to smoke on my private property.
The right to put up a traditional religious display commemorating a holiday or a piece of historical religious art without being subject to threats of lawsuit.
The right to contribute only to those I think deserving of my contributions.
The right to opt out of government programs in favor of doing my own thing.
The right to equal protection under the law no matter what race or socioeconomic status to which I belong
The right to put traditional Christmas music in the school Christmas program.
The right to set and enforce the rules for my own kids.

I could go on and on.   But as government becomes more and more our Mom, Dad, Nanny, and Savior from all of life's problems, the less freedom we will have or can be sure of.  A government big enough to do everything we want it to do is big enough to take anything it wants from us.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a Cspan clip of Rand Paul expressing many similar points that resonate with the Tea Partiers:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZGWvwvH_0&feature=share"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZGWvwvH_0&feature=share[/ame]


----------



## American Horse (Apr 29, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> The big question to me about the TP is whether they get too involved in social issues to the point where their primary focus on debt and deficits and the role of gov't is diminished.   Are they going to get wrapped around the axle on stuff like Planned Parenthood and NPR, cuz then their political force begins to wane.
> 
> I am so glad these people stood up and started speaking their mind.   Otherwise we'd have one group of progressives following another and spending money like crazy until the stuff hits the fan.   Yeah, they ain't polished or politically savvy, but they have changed the focus of debate in this country on what the gov't can or should do and how to pay for it.   And that's a good thing no matter who you are or what you believe.






kiwiman127 said:


> I think the next political force will be something that represents Main Street America ala the Middle Class.  As of late there has been alot of stirring within that demographic as they are finally getting a clue that they have been left behind economically.
> Based on the agenda of the Tea Party, I'd say they are tools for Corporate America, who has been abusing the working middle class for over three decades.




Here the top  objectives of the Tea Party as voted on by the members - ranked according to votes  by the Contract From America panel.

Implement the Fair Tax 9340 rating
Legislation shall contain no unrelated ammendments 4813 rating
Congressional Term Limits 4194 rating
Abolish the Department of Education 3740 rating
Pass Nationwide Medical Malpractice Tort Reform 3376 rating

No lifetime salary or benefits for Congress 3251 rating
Congress shall not exempt themselves 3144 rating
An Official Language of the United States 3113 rating
Drill Here, Drill Now 3099 rating
Interstate Health Insurance Competition 2968 rating

cite Constitutional authority for creating laws 2334 rating
Nuclear Energy, reduce our dependance on foreign oil 1883 rating
More Drilling for Natural Gas and Oil, Increase Nuclear Energy, and eliminate federal regulation and give power back to the states 1188 rating
2nd Amendment Rights 1075 rating

Federal Spending Limitations - Budget Cap 1061 rating
Presidential advisers (czars) shall have no regulatory authority 964 rating
Bills from the House or Senate are to be Made Public 7 Days Before any Vote 921 rating
Post all government expenditures on the Internet 636 rating
Hands OFF the Internet 543 rating

Abolish the Department of Energy. 534 rating
Congress Must Name Relevant Special Interests When They Vote 334 rating
Amend the Endangered Species Act 286 rating
Create independent Ethics Committees for House and Senate 256 rating
Zero Based Budgeting 234 rating

Repeal CAFE Standards 228 rating
No Raises 199 rating
Make legislators accountable for their legislation. 158 rating
Offer Tax Free Prizes for Energy Innovations 126 rating
Alternative to Term Limits - Reduce/Eliminate Benefits 113 rating

Market Based Approach to Reduce Global Warming 108 rating
Pledge to Cut Deficit by 70% in Two Years With No New Taxes 95 rating
High Hurdle for Spending Amendment 92 rating
Repeal the Clean Air Act! 85 rating
A True National Energy Policy 75 rating

Create a Federal Program Review Board 66 rating
Set Some Boundaries 29 rating


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2011)

You have the source for that AH?  Because except for a few points, it just doesn't look like anything I've seen put before a Tea Party group.

The Contract from America that is endorsed by a lot of Tea Party groups looks like this:

*The Contract from America*

We, the undersigned, call upon those seeking to represent us in public office to sign the Contract from America and by doing so commit to support each of its agenda items, work to bring each agenda item to a vote during the first year, and pledge to advocate on behalf of individual liberty, limited government, and economic freedom.

*Individual Liberty*
Our moral, political, and economic liberties are inherent, not granted by our government. It is essential to the practice of these liberties that we be free from restriction over our peaceful political expression and free from excessive control over our economic choices.

*Limited Government*
The purpose of our government is to exercise only those limited powers that have been relinquished to it by the people, chief among these being the protection of our liberties by administering justice and ensuring our safety from threats arising inside or outside our country&#8217;s sovereign borders. When our government ventures beyond these functions and attempts to increase its power over the marketplace and the economic decisions of individuals, our liberties are diminished and the probability of corruption, internal strife, economic depression, and poverty increases.

*Economic Freedom*
The most powerful, proven instrument of material and social progress is the free market. The market economy, driven by the accumulated expressions of individual economic choices, is the only economic system that preserves and enhances individual liberty. Any other economic system, regardless of its intended pragmatic benefits, undermines our fundamental rights as free people.

*1. Protect the Constitution*
Require each bill to identify the specific provision of the Constitution that gives Congress the power to do what the bill does. (82.03%)

*2. Reject Cap & Trade*
Stop costly new regulations that would increase unemployment, raise consumer prices, and weaken the nation&#8217;s global competitiveness with virtually no impact on global temperatures. (72.20%)

*3. Demand a Balanced Budget*
Begin the Constitutional amendment process to require a balanced budget with a two-thirds majority needed for any tax hike. (69.69%)

*4. Enact Fundamental Tax Reform*
Adopt a simple and fair single-rate tax system by scrapping the internal revenue code and replacing it with one that is no longer than 4,543 words&#8212;the length of the original Constitution. (64.90%)

*5. Restore Fiscal Responsibility & Constitutionally Limited Government in Washington*Create a Blue Ribbon taskforce that engages in a complete audit of federal agencies and programs, assessing their Constitutionality, and identifying duplication, waste, ineffectiveness, and agencies and programs better left for the states or local authorities, or ripe for wholesale reform or elimination due to our efforts to restore limited government consistent with the US Constitution&#8217;s meaning. (63.37%)

*6. End Runaway Government Spending*
Impose a statutory cap limiting the annual growth in total federal spending to the sum of the inflation rate plus the percentage of population growth. (56.57%)

*7. Defund, Repeal, & Replace Government-run Health Care*
Defund, repeal and replace the recently passed government-run health care with a system that actually makes health care and insurance more affordable by enabling a competitive, open, and transparent free-market health care and health insurance system that isn&#8217;t restricted by state boundaries. (56.39%)

*8. Pass an &#8216;All-of-the-Above&#8221; Energy Policy*
Authorize the exploration of proven energy reserves to reduce our dependence on foreign energy sources from unstable countries and reduce regulatory barriers to all other forms of energy creation, lowering prices and creating competition and jobs. (55.51%)

*9. Stop the Pork*
Place a moratorium on all earmarks until the budget is balanced, and then require a 2/3 majority to pass any earmark. (55.47%)

*10. Stop the Tax Hikes*
Permanently repeal all tax hikes, including those to the income, capital gains, and death taxes, currently scheduled to begin in 2011. (53.38%)


----------



## code1211 (Apr 29, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...





I consider myself to be a member of the TEA Party.  Tell ME what I am and I'll see if I can straighten out your perception.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wiseacre said:


> The big question to me about the TP is whether they get too involved in social issues to the point where their primary focus on debt and deficits and the role of gov't is diminished.   Are they going to get wrapped around the axle on stuff like Planned Parenthood and NPR, cuz then their political force begins to wane.
> 
> I am so glad these people stood up and started speaking their mind.   Otherwise we'd have one group of progressives following another and spending money like crazy until the stuff hits the fan.   Yeah, they ain't polished or politically savvy, but they have changed the focus of debate in this country on what the gov't can or should do and how to pay for it.   And that's a good thing no matter who you are or what you believe.




Those are two excellent things to cut, but not because of any morality issues.  They are personal responsibility issues.  I don't care if a person gets an abortion.  I find it to be a bad decision, but it's none of my business.  Available, safe and rare, as Clinton said.  NPR?  They already run commercials.  Do it like everyone else and make a profit for crissakes!

Other things are AmTrak, Federal funding for education, Federal Highway dollars, susidies for the post office, the EPA, any increase for any program beyond 2008 levels, Obamacare and payroll deductions administered by federal employees to support union activities.

All programs should be zeroed out annually and approved one by one on individual votes for funds justified to the last dollar.  The larger the increase in saving from previous year, the larger the bonus for the department head.  Budget overruns result in dismissal of department heads for gross incompetence.

Not enough time to approve all individual the programs that need to be approved?  What should this tell us?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 29, 2011)

code1211 said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > The big question to me about the TP is whether they get too involved in social issues to the point where their primary focus on debt and deficits and the role of gov't is diminished.   Are they going to get wrapped around the axle on stuff like Planned Parenthood and NPR, cuz then their political force begins to wane.
> ...



Interesting.......2 of the things that made this country great is what you'd like to cut.

Railroads made the whole country accessible.

Eisenhower created the highway system that connects all of us together, which means that everyone can have non local food anytime they want it.

Are you sure you really want to cut them?  I mean.........Amtrak is a great way to travel if you have the time, took me only 2 days to get from Memphis to Montana, cheaper than air travel and quicker than traveling via car.

I remember going on leave for a month once and going from Memphis to Chicago to Montana to Oregon, down through California (San Francisco) and then back up to Salt Lake City before going to Chicago and then back to Memphis.

Probably one of the better months of my life.  Saw a lot of stuff and had kinky sex in the bathroom with a hot redhead.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 29, 2011)

But, ABS, would you have enjoyed that Amtrak trip as much if you had had to pay the real cost of your fare to take it?   Why should Americans who never ride the train pay for you to take a nice trip?   Would it have been worth it to you to pony up the full cost?  How many people do you think would ride Amtrak if the fare was as much as an airplane ticket?

Or a whole lot more than it would cost to drive the same distance?

It would be wonderful if there was some fairy godmother who could provide us with all our needs and all the delights of our heart, but the fact is we get things from the government cheap or free only at the expense of our neighbors.  And sooner or later our neighbors run out of money.  The government already has and is mortgaging the future of our children and grandchildren so nobody has to tick you off by not providing you with a cheap train ride.

And yes, we either deal with that now or give up on the great experiment that our Founders envisioned and allow the government to control and furnish every aspect of our lives.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 29, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> But, ABS, would you have enjoyed that Amtrak trip as much if you had had to pay the real cost of your fare to take it?   Why should Americans who never ride the train pay for you to take a nice trip?   Would it have been worth it to you to pony up the full cost?  How many people do you think would ride Amtrak if the fare was as much as an airplane ticket?
> 
> Or a whole lot more than it would cost to drive the same distance?
> 
> ...



Interestingly enough, it was an All Aboard America pass (which meant that I could ride the rails for 30 days), which cost me 300 bucks.

No, I didn't get the military discount, because if I'd used that, I would have ended up paying around 100 bucks more.

What's even better is that others were riding the rails and paying the same rate as me, even if they weren't active duty.

Try again retard.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 29, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > The 'Tea Party' will look as silly as a rainbow afro wig in a few years.  They're basically political malcontents - Not a whole lot more.  I don't even understand what exactly it is they're trying to accomplish anymore.  The overwhelming mantra (besides 'Obama sucks') seems to be "Cut taxes_ and_ balance the budget."  I can't think of a suitable analogy for such an overwhelming intellectual disconnect.
> ...





A better gateway would be to have the folks getting unemployment or welfare to do what they can do to help society.  Pick up trash on the sidewalks or do the dishes at a homeless shelter.  Anything.  Monitor the boys rooms in schools or watch over playgrounds during recess.  Anything.

If they're high as a kite, the teacher or the cook or the hallway janitor could report the behavior and have them blow the 1.5 and then blow the public money.

In this way, you're not testing everybody, just the ones who don't care about themselves.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...





As Reagan said, kind of, the choices are not complex, they're just hard.  In business, if you want to achieve a goal, you make a budget and then execute a plan to achieve the budget and thereby, your goal.

In anything concerning money, the goal is to finish ahead of where you currently are.  Right now, we're in the shitter.  Our goal should be to get out of before it gets flushed.

The apparent plan of the current administration is to get deeper into it.  Bad plan.

The government is nothing more or less than a money management group.  They do a piss poor job.  The job they do seems to be getting worse with every passing day.

We have a pretty predictable amount of money coming in.  We need to pace the spending to the earning.  This is not a complex solution, but it is a hard one.  

Liberals do not have the guts to make the choices that need to be made.  Republicans and Democrats are all Liberals.

Until we get a Conservative government in place, we are screwed.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 29, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> No, the problem with the economy right now is that they didn't let Jr.'s tax cuts expire.  Wanna know why they were set up for 10 years?  To see if they worked.  Thus far, they haven't.




The tax cuts worked pretty well.  The unemployment rate was around 5% when the Democrats were calling it the worst economy since the Great Depression.  That was about 15 million jobs ago.  

'member?

Then the credit fiasco broke loose thanks largely to the lax lending laws put in place by the idiot thieves in Congress in both parties and their willing accomplices in the White House and the Fed.

The 9/11 Recession was fairly short lived.  This one is not.  About 2 Trillion of Failed Stimulus plus QE later and we're still screwed.

Still another complex solution.  So complex it could never work.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 29, 2011)

ABikerSailor said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...





Man alive!  Why not subsidize wagon trains?  They opened the West.  AmTrak is a dandy device if the population has the relative desnsity of an anthill in the expanded area.  In Minesoota or Montana, not so much.

Run AmTrak where it makes sense in the Boston-Washington corridor and shut it down elsewhere.  You'll just have to have your love tryst in the back of a Greyhound and then re-live it on the internet.

The money for the "Highway Bill" is an annual free for all of graft and bribery of money sent to Washington and then doled back out to the states.  Why not leave it in the states and let them fix their own highways?  The States are who does it now anyway except they just launder the cash through Washington before using it to bribe those who can get them re-elected.

Your train ticket, by the by, paid about 1/10 of the cost of your little moboilized roll n the hay.  Me and those reading this paid the oher 9/10 of it.  Your welcome, but you could have paid money to for-profit private enterprise and made the same trip.

If the service is needed, people will pay to use it.  If not, it's not.  This is not a complex solution.


----------



## Zona (Apr 29, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> 
> I also see the 'fat, lazy' as just about all of us that have been cruising along for several generations letting the Government run itself while we reaped the benefits. But something has gone terribly wrong there in the last few decades, hasn't it? And it's not just Democrats, and it's not just Republicans and it's not just corporations and it's not just a shaky infrastructure, is it? It's all of us that have stood by while others that did not have our country's best interest at heart have been given full head to do as they wish, politicians from both parties that have passed laws without looking down the road at the possible complications and ramifications or doing so. And why? BECAUSE WE WEREN'T WATCHING.
> 
> ...



Those original people did not have the Koch brothers running them.  They had brains of their own. 

The modern tea baggers started off with the right intensions but were taken over by people more interested in money.  Those guys actually had baggers fighting* for *the insurance companies.  They are that good.  

wow.


----------



## Zona (Apr 29, 2011)

code1211 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > code1211 said:
> ...



The rest of the world laughs at us with our non technology with those bullet trains.  Are you a hick who never left your moma's home town?  Its just a question and how you answer will clear up a lot of things.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zona said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...





Fighting FOR the insurance companies?  The people you say were fighting for the insurance companies lost the fight.

The insurance companies raised their rates.  Higher rates equals higher profits.

So far, the Big 0 said he'd close Gitmo.  Still open.
Get out of Iraq.  Still there.
Capture bin Laden.  Still loose.
Lower unemployment.  Still high.
Create jobs.  Still low.
Correct the energy problems.  Gas is headed toward $5.00.
Be bi-partisan.  Yeah, right!
Be post racial.  Beer Summit.
Correct the deficit.  1.5 Trillion per year in the hole.
Restore American respct throughout the world.  We're the butt of every joke and every goal is gone.
Mend fences with the Moslems.  Oil production is reduced in the Middle East.  

Add your own points here.

If you haven't figured out his communication style yet, here it is:  Whatever he says, you can count on him doing exactly the opposite.  Every time.  In every situation.

He said he'd bend the cost curve down.  It went up.
Reduce insurance premiums by $2500 per person.  PER PERSON!  They are up.
Reduce taxes on the middle class and poor.  They are up.

Whatever the Big 0 promises, the opposite will occur.

Is he the smartest Prez ever with an evil secret plan or a bumbling idiot without a secret clue?

You make the call.


----------



## code1211 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zona said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





The rest of the world is not us.  If you live in the dense population areas, AmTrak has a chance.  If you live in the areas between the Mississippi and the Rockies, it's a loser.  It was a noble experiment that failed.

If you can't afford to fly and don't own a car, there are buses that can take you where you want to go.  They are private enterprise and will get the job done.

Amtrak Subsidies | Downsizing the Federal Government

The National Railroad Passenger Corporation, or Amtrak, is the federal organization that operates passenger rail service in the United States. It was created by the Rail Passenger Service Act of 1970. Amtrak is structured as a corporation, but its board members are appointed by the president of the United States and virtually all its stock is owned by the federal government.1 Amtrak has about 19,000 employees, and its annual revenues were $2.4 billion in 2009.2

Amtrak has been providing second-rate train service for almost four decades, while consuming almost $40 billion in federal subsidies. The system has never earned a profit and most of its routes lose money. Amtrak's on-time record is very poor, and the system as a whole only accounts for 0.1 percent of America's passenger travel.3 Another problem is that Amtrak's infrastructure is in bad shape. Most of the blame for Amtrak's woes should be pinned on Congress, which insists on supporting an extensive, nationwide system of passenger rail that doesn't make economic sense.

The solution is to privatize and deregulate passenger rail. Varying degrees of private involvement in passenger rail have been pursued abroad, such as in Australia, Britain, Germany, Japan, and New Zealand. Privatization would allow Amtrak greater flexibility in its finances, in capital investment, and in the operation of its servicesfree from costly meddling by Congress.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 30, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...



 Not yet but the post's young you know. I like your sig line. How appropriate for this day and time.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 30, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what rights have been taken away Foxfyre?
> ...





Well said Fox!! I keep hearing about the 'party of no' so I made my own list.

Did it ever occur to you the CONSTITUTION is all about 'NO!'?
NO! You can't take our guns!
NO! You can't tell us not to protest!
NO! You can't regulate our free speech!
NO! You cannot invade our homes without a warrant and a damn good reason!
NO! You can't send us to prison without due process!
NO! You can't tell us when and where to worship the God of our choice!
Sometimes the party of YES! isn't all it's cracked up to be!
People ARE catching on though, Thank God!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2011)

code1211 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > No, the problem with the economy right now is that they didn't let Jr.'s tax cuts expire.  Wanna know why they were set up for 10 years?  To see if they worked.  Thus far, they haven't.
> ...



The Bush tax cuts and relaxation of some unnecessary regulation was exactly what the country needed in the wake of the 9/11 recession and it is a large reason for why that recession was relatively short lived.  History has shown over and over that the right kind of tax relief can be a shot in the arm to the economy.  But it has to be targeted at industry and the producers of jobs to have any long term effect.  If it does not generate a robust economy providing new taxes to offset any short term loss to the treasury, the stimulus fails.  The Bush tax cuts succeeded in generating new taxes to offset any losses.  

Tax increases done at the wrong time or in the wrong way have a similar sure effect on slowing the economy.  Bush41 did that with disastrous results.

Unfortunately tax cuts or increases do nothing to stem the appetite of Congress to spend every penny it gets plus a lot more.

The economic stimulus from a good tax or regulation reform is also limited in effect and will generate new economic activity for only so long.  However, the new level of GDP, though it will retreat a bit, will generally settle out at a sustained higher level than it was before the stimulus.

Bush's tax reform netted some very good things.

Obama's tax and regulation policies so far have netted us a sustained period of a high misery index.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 30, 2011)

code1211 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




At least a balanced Government. It's hard taking back entitlements and we are going to hear a lot of flak over it but we are just going to have to let that roll off our backs. Somebody has to cut the apron string and run back to the bunker while the slings and arrows rain down upon our head. In 50 years welfare hasn't done a bit of good for anybody, especially those of us footing the bill.

If I managed my acct's the way the Government has I'd be in jail right now.

So I say from now on: 'We'll help the helpless but we don't give a _shit_ about the clueless anymore.'
DM


----------



## American Horse (Apr 30, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> You have the source for that AH?  Because except for a few points, it just doesn't look like anything I've seen put before a Tea Party group.
> 
> The Contract from America that is endorsed by a lot of Tea Party groups looks like this:
> 
> *The Contract from America* . . . <SNIP>



My post is from a list of ideas suggested up to January 24, 2010 leading up to the 2010 election.  It was an abstract list and not the final one.  I used it because it was comprehensive at the time and although it had not been refined down to the final result, it showed what Tea Partiers were thinking of which never did include a lot of what they are criticized for like calling for drug testing.  There was a very low count that called for drug testing of political appointees or government workers perhaps.

From the Link:

Contract From America Nearing Phase 2
Right now, we are in the process of narrowing down all the ideas submitted, and we want you to be part of the process. Please go to The Liberty Lab, and help us by taking the survey. This survey is the next step in a process that will help us identify 20 of the most important issues that resonate with the grassroots community. Following your help finalizing the list, an online vote will be held in February and March, with the final list of 10-12 ideas being unveiled at the April 15th rallies as the Contract from America.


Tea Party Patriots Home


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 30, 2011)

American Horse said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > You have the source for that AH?  Because except for a few points, it just doesn't look like anything I've seen put before a Tea Party group.
> ...



Well it's interesting but I hope it doesn't catch on.  Despite its more ignorant and hateful critics, so far the Tea Party has done a good job staying above the partisan and controversial issues and focusing on basic policy that will restore fiscal integrity and sanity along with our basic freedoms and Constitutional intent.  Once that is accomplished, then individuals can voice what social policy and process they would like to see in place, but chances are, most Tea Partiers won't be looking to the federal government to deal with that.


----------



## American Horse (Apr 30, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



It wasn't ever an issue; I followed it out in the links and it had very very few votes, never coming close to making the cut.


----------



## chikenwing (Apr 30, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> > The big question to me about the TP is whether they get too involved in social issues to the point where their primary focus on debt and deficits and the role of gov't is diminished.   Are they going to get wrapped around the axle on stuff like Planned Parenthood and NPR, cuz then their political force begins to wane.
> ...



Its a start,its a hoot to watch people complain,and then when there is a group that is really trying to make changes,they get demonized by the same group of complainers

It would be a great world if not for the people.


----------



## CandySlice (Apr 30, 2011)

chikenwing said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > Wiseacre said:
> ...





You said a mouthful.


----------



## stephenwv (May 1, 2011)

I'm new here so I'm sorry if I'm off base or not replying properly to a post (this is my first post) but here goes @Truthseeker it looks like you posted 4/14/2011.  How long has your head been stuck in the sand?  (or where ever)   There are over 20 million people who now support the Tea Party.   That is only after 2 years of existence.  Talk about uninformed.   It is scary to think you might actually vote.


----------



## stephenwv (May 1, 2011)

@wry catcher,   Tell me how good that critical thinking turned out when the Democrats in congress decided everyone and his brother should own a house?  Unintended consequences were well thought out?  The simple solution back then would have been Make sure they can afford it.  Make sure banks remain well capitalized.  Make sure the Moodys of the world rated debt properly.  I'll take that "Simple Solution"  over the career politicians "Critical Thinking" Thank you very much.


----------



## editec (May 1, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> That bunch of guys that dumped all the Tetley in the Boston Harbor were a disorganized bunch of rabble too.


 
No, they weren't. They were highly organized and diciplined, too.

But I agree that the TP could morph into something real.

I don't think it will, because its funding is so obviously controlled by the money bags of one party, but it might happen.

AFter all the Krupt family never thought that the National Socialists would ever get the chain, either, but it did, and then the Krupts ended up taking orders from the nobody Corporal for Austria.


----------



## stephenwv (May 1, 2011)

@Cuyo,  Are you still trying to marginalize the Tea Party?  LOL.   We are the old silent majority who were stupid enough to actually trust the elected officials to do what was best for the people and the Nation.  Shame on us.


----------



## stephenwv (May 1, 2011)

AB... the "Bush tax cuts" if repealed equal $50 Billion.  $1,400 Billion deficit spending in the hole.  That is about 15% of the over spending.  Not very effective.   This $50 billion will be removed from the investment community and cost $50 billion in job creating potential.  Or if the wealthy spent it instead of investing it to create jobs,  the goods and services they spend it on would create more jobs.   Giving it to the government would be ok if it pays off the debt.   But it won't.  FIRST STOP GOVERNMENT OVERSPENDING only then should we consider any more taxes to pay off the debt.   More taxes that only are used for government over spending only harms the economy and hurts job growth.  The same way future job growth will be hurt by more taxes to pay off all the debt once over spending is stopped.  However,  OVER SPENDING MUST BE STOPPED FITST.   Or all is lost.


----------



## American Horse (May 1, 2011)

editec said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > That bunch of guys that dumped all the Tetley in the Boston Harbor were a disorganized bunch of rabble too.
> ...


Ed, I get requests for money from the T-party (of which I am a registered member) and I give.  Maybe we should examine those donations.  I find that the Democrat party gets few but large contributions in any race where one can find data. The Republican party 
 the opposite: many but smaller.  My three donations have been $25 in each case.

That is real grass roots participation; the D-party,,, well, not so much.


----------



## stephenwv (May 1, 2011)

The Socialists and Communists actually have the Progressives and Liberals working toward total government control.  WOW!

On the far left there is total government control as in a Dictator or Communism, called Tyranny.   On the far right there is no government called Anarchy.   The Founding Fathers created the Constitution in the middle.  Not too much government, not too little government.   For the left to call a return to the Constitution a far right movement, shows just how far left they really are.

When all government, domestic [states] and foreign [federal], shall be drawn to Washington as the center of all power, it will render powerless the checks provided of one government on another and will become as venal and oppressive as the government from which we separated. 
                              Thomas Jefferson  1821


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 1, 2011)

PoliticalChic said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...



Jack Cafferty will not be gainfully employed by CNN if he keeps talking like that.


----------



## Mr_Rockhead (May 1, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> 
> I also see the 'fat, lazy' as just about all of us that have been cruising along for several generations letting the Government run itself while we reaped the benefits. But something has gone terribly wrong there in the last few decades, hasn't it? And it's not just Democrats, and it's not just Republicans and it's not just corporations and it's not just a shaky infrastructure, is it? It's all of us that have stood by while others that did not have our country's best interest at heart have been given full head to do as they wish, politicians from both parties that have passed laws without looking down the road at the possible complications and ramifications or doing so. And why? BECAUSE WE WEREN'T WATCHING.
> 
> ...



As far as I can tell, a large part of the Tea Party is Baby Boomers who were never very active politically while they were raising their families.  They put politics on the back burner while they attended to more pressing issues and let others determine the direction the country would follow.

But now thats changed because their families are grown, their bills are paid, and are they are retiring.

So they have the numbers, time, and money to point this country in any direction they want.  And I think they are going to do just that because they know that theres not too much anyone can do about it.

To dust-off a phrase from the sixties, they are the Silent Majority (and they have decided to be silent no more).

Oh, and, by the way, the key word in that phrase is majority.


----------



## stephenwv (May 1, 2011)

The Grassroots Movement, commonly referred to as the Tea Party,  is the "silent majority"  who trusted their career politicians to do what was best for the People and the Nation.   They woke us up.  We will no longer be silent. 

We are now paying attention and will hold them accountable.    The career politicians' agenda of reelection and growing political power, is not the people's agenda.  We are actually studying the candidates to find those that, like our Founding Fathers, actually want to do what is best for the people and the nation.   We WILL hold them accountable.   If you thought 2010 was a landslide,  wait for 2012.   

The Anti-nuke power plant movement of 20 years ago was a grassroots movement.  They had no leaders to "cut the head off of the snake" for the movement to die.  They did not go away until their issue was successfully dealt with.   
A grassroots movement has no leaders.   They are a bottom up organization.  Bottom up?   Where have I heard that before?  Oh Ya.   That Constitution thing that gives those at the bottom all the power thru the vote.   

The Tea Party has no leaders.   Those that the media interviews to build ratings and sell ads are only Tea Party supporters like me.   Why don't they interview me?  Go figure.

The grassroots movement, commonly referred to as the Tea Party, made of of many likeminded groups such as Freedom Works, Tea Party Patriots, 9-12 Project, Campaign for Liberty, Tea Party Express, and many many more are all basically supporting lower taxes, less government and free markets.  A return to the Constitution.

On the far left there is total government control as in a Dictatorship, or Communism called Tyranny.   On the far right there is no government called Anarchy.   Our Founding Fathers created the Constitution in the middli.   Not too much government.   Not too little.   For the liberals to call a return to the constitution a far right movement just shows how far left they really are.

When all government, domestic [states] and foreign [federal], shall be drawn to Washington as the center of all power, it will render powerless the checks provided of one government on another and will become as venal and oppressive as the government from which we separated. 
                              Thomas Jefferson  1821


----------



## geauxtohell (May 1, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> 
> I also see the 'fat, lazy' as just about all of us that have been cruising along for several generations letting the Government run itself while we reaped the benefits. But something has gone terribly wrong there in the last few decades, hasn't it? And it's not just Democrats, and it's not just Republicans and it's not just corporations and it's not just a shaky infrastructure, is it? It's all of us that have stood by while others that did not have our country's best interest at heart have been given full head to do as they wish, politicians from both parties that have passed laws without looking down the road at the possible complications and ramifications or doing so. And why? BECAUSE WE WEREN'T WATCHING.
> 
> ...



I see the Tea Party as an attempt by GOP voters outside of the beltway to rebrand themselves after an abysmal 8 years of George W. Bush, which has totally trashed the GOP brand name.  

As much as everyone says "it's all about taxes", the same old wedge issues are being propelled.  

As such, it has reluctantly been embraced by the powers that be in the GOP.

But, hey, I am glad you guys rediscovered your sense of fiscal conservatism!


----------



## CandySlice (May 11, 2011)

Zona said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...




Probably this too shall pass eventually. More upright organizations than not were started with less that sterling credentials. It's just the first wave, the initial incarnation. The TP has a long way to go and they will shuffle off the chaff and the trouble makers as they progress. . .that's my guess. If they want to be taken seriously they have to get serious. The Koch brothers? Just a blip on the radar. A means to an end perhaps, but certainly not the golden children that will eventually lead the way. I leave that to coolers heads.


----------



## CandySlice (May 12, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...



Not yet but the post is still young. Give 'em time.


----------



## CandySlice (May 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Tea party as the common man who has just now found his voice after many years of fat, lazy silence. Right now they are clownish and disorganized in their new reincarnation and need polish and direction but that IS the voice of the common man you are hearing, make no mistake about it. Later it will morph into what it will eventually be, for good or ill but don't be too quick to laugh, my friends. Far smaller factions of far less experienced members have changed the world.
> ...




gee thanks Geaux. I can always count on you for the knee jerk rude assumption of knowing everything one needs to know about everyone else. Being the smartest guy in the room must be a terrible burden.

I'm not a conservative now nor was I one when I was marching against Nixon,  nor marching to 'Free Huey' nor was I one when I said 'Free Lt. Calley.' It always amazes me when your type jumps in completely unarmed with facts to bring the rest of us ' the emmis truth according to you'.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 12, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> gee thanks Geaux. I can always count on you for the knee jerk rude assumption of knowing everything one needs to know about everyone else. Being the smartest guy in the room must be a terrible burden.



Well, I am glad you've got me all figured out in 125 posts or less.

Here's a novel idea:  this is an internet message board.  People post their opinions on them.  Why that notion would be offensive to you is beyond me.  Perhaps you should invest in an echo box.



> I'm not a conservative now nor was I one when I was marching against Nixon,  nor marching to 'Free Huey' nor was I one when I said 'Free Lt. Calley.'



You wanted to Free Lt. Calley?  What in the hell is wrong with you?  You got your wish, I suppose.   



> It always amazes me when your type jumps in completely unarmed with facts to bring the rest of us ' the emmis truth according to you'.



Again, since you seem to have some trouble with this notion, when did I ever state that my opinion was "fact".


----------



## CandySlice (May 12, 2011)

geauxtohell said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > gee thanks Geaux. I can always count on you for the knee jerk rude assumption of knowing everything one needs to know about everyone else. Being the smartest guy in the room must be a terrible burden.
> ...



Oh I think the unnecessary sarcasm tipped me off.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 12, 2011)

CandySlice said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > CandySlice said:
> ...



Registered Democrats in New Mexico outnumber the Reublicans about 2 to 1. We have had strong Democrat majorities in our state legislature since NM became a state in 1912.  Based on that, coupled with informal straw polls, I can safely say registered Republicans were most likely outnumbered by Independents and conservative Democrats at our Tea Party events and rallies here.   The Tea Party by no means is an arm of the GOP.  Rather Republicans are falling all over themselves to get a favorable nod from the Tea Party.  And those that don't pass muster in the key issues the Tea Party pushes don't get that nod.


----------



## CandySlice (May 12, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> code1211 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



One thing that would definitely have boosted Obama's cred would have been to leave off the healthcare hoohah and to have concentrated on the housing industry, unemployment and taxes. . .in that order. He put the cart WAAAYY before the horse and we are the poorer for it.


----------



## CandySlice (May 26, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




It never ceases to amaze me when the Tea Party's detractors fail to understand that most Tea partiers don't appear to be for either side, and in fact are mostly fed up with 'business as usual' altogether. How could they miss the point by such a huge margin? And how do they equate republicans as automaticaly being Tea Partiers? Don't they read?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 26, 2011)

> I could go on and on.


Gah - please dont, that tirade of stupidity and ignorance was quite enough. 



> Individual Liberty
> Our moral, political, and economic liberties are inherent, not granted by our government. It is essential to the practice of these liberties that we be free from restriction over our peaceful political expression and free from excessive control over our economic choices.



Yet the right wishes to violate ones right to privacy with regard to abortion, search and seizure policy, and warrantless surveillance. 



> Limited Government
> The purpose of our government is to exercise only those limited powers that have been relinquished to it by the people, chief among these being the protection of our liberties by administering justice and ensuring our safety from threats arising inside or outside our countrys sovereign borders. When our government ventures beyond these functions and attempts to increase its power over the marketplace and the economic decisions of individuals, our liberties are diminished and the probability of corruption, internal strife, economic depression, and poverty increases.
> 
> Economic Freedom
> The most powerful, proven instrument of material and social progress is the free market. The market economy, driven by the accumulated expressions of individual economic choices, is the only economic system that preserves and enhances individual liberty. Any other economic system, regardless of its intended pragmatic benefits, undermines our fundamental rights as free people.



Pity the right doesnt have the same concern for privacy and due process rights as it does economic rights.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 27, 2011)

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win  -Ghandi


That should be the tea party motto


----------



## Foxfyre (May 27, 2011)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win  -Ghandi
> 
> 
> That should be the tea party motto



Somewhere in there you also have to include:   
then they falsely accuse you
then they ridicule you
then they mischaracterize you
then they fall back on straw men, red herrings, and non sequiturs
then they blame you

If nothing else convinced me, the extreme and constant negative reaction from the entrenched Left would convince me that the Tea Party was worth watching and was likely on the right track.


----------

